# HELP!! Swap Shop in Illonois or Chantilly VA



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Ok, I know the spelling sucks. I read SOMEWHERE that there is a shop in Il that swaps in an RB25 for around 6 grand. Then I also heard something about a shop in Chantilly that is reasonable with swaps. Now I can't find those F'ing threads. PLEASE HELP ME! YES I DID SEARCH FOR THEM!


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I work at a shop in Minnesota. Not too far from Illinois and I have done every 240 swap except for the ca18det. I can swap that out here if you can get the car here. E-mail me at [email protected] and I will give you the phone # of my shop.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

It won't be for a while, but how much would you charge me? I'm in baltimore but I'd get the car and a clip up to you I just need to know how much I need to have for the work. Thanks for the responce though!!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dude do it yourself.......

unless you have NO time or this is your only car/daily driver or you absolutely cannot find a space to use, do it yourself. You will gain infinite knowledge of swaps and engines in general. PLUS if problems arise, you arent callign some shop to bitch about their work...you can fix it yourself. The money saved on paying someone to do somethign that isnt that difficult if you have a plan can be used to get a FMIC or other mods....do a minor overhaul (plugs, timing belt, other belts, gaskets, etc)...just a thought...I was about to pay someoen a G to do my RB20 swap. Instead me and a friend did it over the course of 3 days. There si so much RB swap info out there and so many peopel willing to help....


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

That's another thought, but I've heard that there is alot of stuff that needs to be custom made and I don't have the equipment to do it. Plus I'm not sure if I want to spend the 4500-5500 on parts when i can spend 6500 on labor and not worry about it. That's just me though. I've never had a turbo car before and I'd rather not have a $6000 screw up on my hands.....Maybe if I was doing a RB20 or SR20.....


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL the only thing needed for an RB25 over an RB20 is a driveshaft bro.......


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I was just reading an article on the RB25 swap and it looks like a royal pain. Maybe that's just me but hey if the drive shaft is the only thing...any idea where I could get one?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Local driveshaft shop. Also I beleive underground-motorsports.com sells driveshafts. Also try mckinney motorsports. MAy be cheaper to get it made locally though. Seriously that is the only difference in the 2. Besides wirign which will be different slightly...honestly my swap as simple as this

unbolt ECu from inside the car and get the harness out of the car 
unbolt the driveshaft
unbolt the tranny mounts
unbolt the engien mounts
unbolt misc shit like those hard lines, PS lines, heater hoses, a/c shit, etc basically anything attached to the motor AND the car needs to be unbolted
pull that bitch out

same for the RB. Some peopel remove the upper harness completely. We left EVERYTHIGN connected as far as the harness. Repeat steps used on 240

swap crossmemebers if you use the stock RB mounts
put that bitch in..rebolt everything with new driveshaft (for the RB25/26..RB20 doesnt need it)

Wire it up and hope it starts

It is very simple in theory. If you take your time, it should go fairly smooth. I had help of a guy who was inclined but still looking back, I could have done it myself...but ti would NOT have been done in 3 days....

I am sure i missed somethign, but that is the gist of a swap. Besides maintenance and what not


----------

